# Dry run with AMNPS on the MES 30



## worktogthr (May 14, 2014)

So my AMNPS came in the mail today with some pellets and I took Todd's advice from one of these posts and did a dry run to work it out.  Used a butane torch to light a row of pellets, waited ten minutes and then blew out the flame.  It smoked for about a half hour and then died and I realized that I didn't let it really start smoking good before I put it In the MES probably causing the oxygen to it get choked out.  So I relit it, waited ten more minutes, blew out the flame and waited until
It was really smoking well.  Put it in te smoker and nothing but TBS for about four hours...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 14, 2014






Not sure the pictures do it justice but I am pumped to use this for a long smoke when I need to be able to set it and forget it or go to sleep while my brisket or butt smokes.


----------



## pc farmer (May 14, 2014)

Yes sir, you will love it.  Where did you put it in the smoker?


----------



## worktogthr (May 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Yes sir, you will love it.  Where did you put it in the smoker?



I put it on the bottom left of the smoker on those bars.  It's a tight fit but I got it in there.  Burned clean too..nothing left but a little bit of white/gray ash.  

Can i leave it in the smoker when not using it since I will only be using it in my electric?


----------



## pc farmer (May 14, 2014)

That's where I put mine too.

I leave mine in the mes till the next time I need it.


----------



## worktogthr (May 14, 2014)

c farmer said:


> That's where I put mine too.
> 
> I leave mine in the mes till the next time I need it.



Last question haha...what kind of cover do you use for the MES?  The masterbuilt ones get some bad reviews on amazon


----------



## pc farmer (May 14, 2014)

No cover.  I keep mine in my basement with the uds and mini.


----------



## worktogthr (May 14, 2014)

Ahh so you bring them out whenever you want to smoke?


----------



## azbohunter (May 14, 2014)

Love my AMNPS, have the same smoker as you and the AMNPS is the trick!


----------



## mnettsman (May 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a 30" MES, which Amazin' do you all recommend??

Thanks!


----------



## azbohunter (May 15, 2014)

AMNPS 5x8, it was made with the MES 30 in mind!


----------



## worktogthr (May 15, 2014)

^^^ what he said!


----------



## mnettsman (May 17, 2014)

Thanks so much!!  I seem to get a lot of smoke, not sure I need it.  Does it add a different flavor.  I have the MB cold smoker and that seems to do a good job.  Lots of creosote though.


----------



## chestnutbloom (May 17, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Last question haha...what kind of cover do you use for the MES? The masterbuilt ones get some bad reviews on amazon


I use your standard black garbage bag. It fits like a glove!


----------



## mnettsman (May 17, 2014)

I use a generic grill cover I bought at Home Depot.  $10 perfect fit for my MES 30"


----------



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Last question haha...what kind of cover do you use for the MES? The masterbuilt ones get some bad reviews on amazon


I bought a pretty nice cover off of amazon for my MES 30.  It fits really well.  Granted I have only had it for a few days - it is quality made and seems like it will be great.  I keep my smoker on my covered deck.  It won't be in direct rain/sun/etc but it is outdoors and has a chance of getting hit with some wind/rain.  I do not have any worries about it with this cover.

Veranda Smoker Cover


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the Masterbuilt cover but I first cover it with a black plastic garbage bag and then the cover.  I'm not taking any chances on rain or snow damaging the electronics on my MES.  What bad reviews did you read?  Does it leak or just wear out?  Mine is already showing signs of sun bleaching from black to a charcoal grey.


----------

